# Cual es la definicion de un skyline?



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

me pueden ayudar... una ves algun forero me dijo que un skyline era un edificio a partir de los 20 pisos ahora no esoy seguro si eso es verdad :S... me podrian decir cual es el concepto y definicion... y apartir de cuantos pisos se le puede considerar skylines?


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Aquí está la definición.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyline


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

A skyline is best described as the overall or partial view or relief of a city's tall buildings and structures consisting of many skyscrapers. It can also be described as the *artificial horizon that a city's overall structure creates*. 









"...el horizonte artificial que crean las estructuras más altas de una ciudad".


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

claro..aunque comparando...lima no es un buen ejemplo de skyline (osea hablando enserio..jajaja...mas alla de lo que dice wikipedia =P)


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bueno, dentro de su escala, Lima también tiene su skyline. No es Nueva York, pero está en algo.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ahh obvio...cualquier lugar con un edificio de mas de 1 piso tiene skyline


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Por lo menos tiene mejor skyline que Tegus.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

lima forma skylines por puchos.... no tan definidos, panama viene a ser un ejemplo de skyline, muy parejo a pesar de no ser tan denso como sao paulo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> A skyline is best described as the overall or partial view or relief of a city's tall buildings and structures consisting of many skyscrapers. It can also be described as the *artificial horizon that a city's overall structure creates*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ese banner quedo mostro.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Deberìan ponerlo como banner de skyscrapercity!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Puede ser, Lima al atardecer.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> A skyline is best described as the overall or partial view or relief of a city's tall buildings and structures consisting of many skyscrapers. It can also be described as the *artificial horizon that a city's overall structure creates*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es bello, lindo!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jajaja!!! Gracias muchachos y muchachas! Me alegra que les haya gustado. Bueno, pero debo aclarar que la foto la posteó Lucho. Lo único que hice yo fue tomar ese pedacito.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pues te ligó bien.


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

oe pedro te quedo chevere ese banner kay:


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

Skyline màs que edificios altos en si,es una panoràmica que sirva de fàcil identificaciòn a una ciudad,como el caso del Arco en Tacna ò la Plaza de Armas de Arequipa con su inconfundible Catedral... Lo relaciono màs como si se aplicara el tèrmino "Landmark".... incluso un edificio en solitario como el Empire State puede ser un "skyline" para definir a Manhattan. 
Dodi :banana:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

bueno al final skyline literalmente significa linea de cielo..osea...una linea de objetos dibujada en el cielo...en este caso una linea hecha por edificios (sin importar el tamaño de estos)


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> .


Very cool banner.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*El banner es perfecto*

Apreciàndolo bien,es una espectacular vista de Lima....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a ya gracias por su ayuda kay: ya entendi


----------

